

OLAP engine working on top of HBase - xal
http://code.google.com/p/olap4cloud/

======
mwexler
<http://code.google.com/p/olap4cloud/wiki/UserGuide> mentions their comparison
to Hive... I wonder just how tuned their Hive is to take so much longer than
this layer, even without the pre-aggregation. Would row order storage make
that much of a difference? Doesn't Hive now have some type of indexing?

~~~
xal
Afaik hive has no indexing at all. That's part of why it's so simple (well,
for hadoop folks) to use. All you need to do is copy a bunch of csv, tsv,
logs, whatever in a HDFS path, tell hive some basic infos about the files and
you can join the table with any other information in the system. Really
powerful stuff.

However, if you don't have any legacy data and/or don't mind manual import
into HBase then something like the above solution may reduce the complexity of
the issue enough to get much better query performance.

